# Packet loss...



## laneo (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I just installed FreeBSD 7.2 on an older system with a Linksys WUSB54GV4 adapter. This is my first shot at FreeBSD and I have to say, it's been working fine. I've been switching around on Linux distros but i wanted to try something a bit different. Well, I got the usb adapter to connect wirelessly using WPA. I have a simple home network, one machine (XP) is wired into my Belkin router and my FreeBSD runs wireless of course. I am able to ping the bsd machine from my XP machine (and vice versa), but after awhile I start losing packets, but the strange thing is if I ssh to the wan ip, i am able to login to my bsd machine, but if I try to use Putty with the LAN ip, it fails. I checked the xp machine during my packet loss and the xp machines connection is fine, still browsing and what not, so i know my dsl isnt dropping out. Furthermore, Even when I am in the ssh session, there are times I cannot ping by name or IP, but it will be able to take commands so I know the ssh sessions isn't closed. I am not sure if something is not configured properly or if it's just a hardware issue. The adapter has been working fine on other OS's any ideas??? My belkin router shows my BSD in the arp table and that it's associated. Even when i run ifconfig ural0 it shows an IP and that I am associated. 

Ping stats

```
sent=654
received= 596
lost=58
```
then..

```
sent=49
received=27
lost=22
```

I ran dmesg...(if that helps)

```
ural0: <Cisco-Linksys Wireless-G USB network adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on uhub3
ural0: MAC/BBP rt2570 (rev 0x05), RF RT2526
ural0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
ural0: Ethernet address: (correct mac id)
```


----------



## laneo (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but as of right now I am in an ssh session at work, running simple commands (ls -a, mkdir, etc) all are working fine, yet I am not able to ping my belkin or google.com


----------



## laneo (Nov 5, 2009)

i was running a ping

xp ---- bsd

bsd --- google.com


the xp started to drop, but as it was dropping the bsd machine was still pinging strong.


----------



## laneo (Nov 6, 2009)

*hmm*

Well, i have two linksys wireless adapters (both wusb54g version 4). I tried the other one. It seemed to work fine at first, ping to google.com from my BSD over 500+ times and 0 packet loss. XP to BSD lost only 3 packets, but then, it started to act up again. I usually have to run dhclient ural0 to get it back up and running. I am going to give 8.0RC2 a shot and see what happens. I just tinker around with Linux/Unix to give me something to do, and learn a bit, so it's no big deal reformatting and starting over. *cross fingers and hopes it works*. I really like FBSD, so i do hope it works better...


----------

